# Cherry chocolate wine



## Merleshizy (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to make a cherry chocolate wine. Being new to this I was wondering if anyone had a good recipe. Also I want to use a white wine yeast. What would be the difference between a white and red yeast in it? It will be 3 gallons a well.


----------



## Thig (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack Keller makes it after the Christmas holidays because the candy is usually cheaper then. This is from his blog. 

View attachment Chocolate Covered Cherry Wine.pdf


----------



## Merleshizy (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll give it a look, I think I need to approach this differently though. I need to get a good cherry wine and then modify. I'm going to use cacao nibs and some vanilla bean. Nice raw product not preservatives. researching as we speak.


----------



## ManicMonkey (Jan 6, 2018)

I have a sweet cherry tree in our garden and this looks like an interesting recipe! Any advice for quantities if I were to use fresh cherries and a bar of chocolate? Milk or dark?


----------



## Zintrigue (Feb 14, 2018)

I took the cheap and easy route with mine. I used Danger Dave's dragon blood recipe, except instead of mixed frozen fruit I did pure cherries. Cleared and stabilized like normal, then just before letting it sit I backsweetened with chocolate liqueur. For 1 gallon I do about 8 tbsp (give or take a bit to taste). Then I add a bit less than the recommended sugar because chocolate liqueur is already sweet. Family seems to love the hell out of it.


----------



## priZm (Feb 22, 2019)

What kind of chocolate liquor did you use?? Like Godiva? I'm wondering how that works when you add it in, wouldn't it reduce the clarity of the wine?


----------



## Mrose (Feb 23, 2019)

I make a raspberry white choclate wine that I can’t keep made fast enough! I use the orchard breezin kit and Monin Suryp. I’ll only use 1/2 of the F-pack from the kit and use the whole bottle of white choclate.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 23, 2019)

cream de cacaoe is a good liquor for chocolate flavor. visit https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp for a strawberry chocolate wine . of importance is using a dutch choclate that has been processed properly. Keller has a discussion of this on his blog.


----------



## WinoDave (Feb 24, 2019)

Mrose said:


> I make a raspberry white choclate wine that I can’t keep made fast enough! I use the orchard breezin kit and Monin Suryp. I’ll only use 1/2 of the F-pack from the kit and use the whole bottle of white choclate.


You buy that $9.95 bottle of white chocolate from Monin? Making sure I’m buying the right thing. Sounds like a great idea. Thinking of getting the chocolate and adding it too a strawberry kit and cherry kit.


----------



## Mrose (Feb 25, 2019)

WinoDave, yep that’s what I use. I gets good results and I’m very happy with the results. Haven’t had good results with the dark chocolate it makes the wine grainy tasting.


----------



## WinoDave (Feb 25, 2019)

Mrose said:


> WinoDave, yep that’s what I use. I gets good results and I’m very happy with the results. Haven’t had good results with the dark chocolate it makes the wine grainy tasting.


Thank You for that information, especially on the chocolate. Weird chocolate syrup would be grainy?? Maybe I’ll do cocoa nibs for cherry and strawberry
I bought a chocolate cherry dessert wine kit and it is awesome. Making the chocolate/raspberry wine kit now. Just looking for something that’s a little cheaper to make. Those kits are $90 a piece and you only get 3 gallons


----------



## Mrose (Feb 25, 2019)

WinoDave, I should have been more specific,it’s the dark chocolate that makes the wine grainy tasting. The white chocolate is the way to go.


----------



## WinoDave (Feb 26, 2019)

Mrose said:


> WinoDave, I should have been more specific,it’s the dark chocolate that makes the wine grainy tasting. The white chocolate is the way to go.


THankYou, Island mist makes a great cherry wine kit if you ever want to try a white chocolate cherry. Think these might be my next 2 kits.


----------

